

Ask HN: Please share your experience with branch.io - flyankur

In a short span of my experience with branch.io, I have seen its service going down for a couple of times. I am using their deeplink feature for a very important functionality of my mobile app.<p>Looking for your experience with respect to:<p>- Availability<p>- Scalability<p>- Performance on slow internet connection - Edge.<p>Also, I am open to discussing my exact use case, other services offering deeplink as a service and anything you have in mind regarding this.
======
MichaelCrawford
If someone else's server provides a critical service for your app, and your
livelihood depends on it, you're probably better off to operate your own
server rather than to outsource it.

Suppose branch.io fixes their current problems, but next year goes totally
bankrupt. How would that affect you? That kind of thing happens all the time.
That's why I don't use GitHub, for example.

~~~
flyankur
My perspective on this is - To move fast, build product at a good speed,
iterate and build new functionalities, to save time - we use 3rd party
services after understanding their past record and kind of risk you go into if
they stop - there is a silver lining to this.

I think Github is something you can be dependent on. Especially because they
have been able to make it a profitable business. They charge for their
service.

Whereas - branch.io is free for all. There is no clear business model as such.
I would pay them a subscription fee and get a reliable service, rather than
have a free unreliable service.

